# will this work



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i found these at my local tractor supply store they are for horses but i know deer love Alfalfa. they come in a 50 pound bag they are Alfalfa Cubes

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... gPage=true


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

They love 'em.


----------

